# Lemon Cream - Recipe Request



## baksteen8168 (17/9/18)

Hello all DIY Guru's

Looking for a great lemon biscuit juice recipe. Something close to Creamy Clouds - Lemon Biscuit would be awesome!

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (17/9/18)

lemmer

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/9/18)

One of the most popular recipes on ATF is sugar cookies and cream by chrisdvr1. At one stage he had a recipe "lemon sugar cookies and cream", which is now removed, but all the did was to add 1.5% of FA Lemon Sicily to the basic sugar cookies and cream recipe. I did mix the lemon one and noted at the time that I do not taste much lemon - but then I love lots of lemon in juices. So, play around with the lemon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## 87hunter (17/9/18)

Give the Clyrolinx Lemon Cream concentrate a shot at about 3 - 4%.
Very nice single flavor juice, just needs a good steep

https://clyrolinx.co.za/shop/lemon-cream-biscuit/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (17/9/18)

Andre said:


> One of the most popular recipes on ATF is sugar cookies and cream by chrisdvr1. At one stage he had a recipe "lemon sugar cookies and cream", which is now removed, but all the did was to add 1.5% of FA Lemon Sicily to the basic sugar cookies and cream recipe. I did mix the lemon one and noted at the time that I do not taste much lemon - but then I love lots of lemon in juices. So, play around with the lemon.


I was advised to get Cap Juicy Lemon and I've not looked back. With my lemon mix, seeing I added vanilla custard and cream, it needed a good amount of time to steep before it started tasting really good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/9/18)

Wow, thanks for all the feedback guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

